# Menards 2016



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Stopped into Menards here in B/N and they're starting. Some cool new props & inflatables, the usual lights & decorations (though I didn't see any Fire & Ice style lights* (they might not have been put out yet either)), as well a few blowmolds. Ours is carrying limited Spooky Town; they only had the Bloody Belfry for 2016.


















































ETA: *They have the Fire & Ice Dragon inflatable ($199), but not the individual lights as far as I could see.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I so hope our Menards gets in Spooky Town. I was just in picking up some supplies a couple days ago and they had no Halloween, just back to school and summer clearance. I have to go back in tomorrow for some pvc, hopefully they have some Halloween merchandise out!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

They had quite a few people working on it, I was surprised. The mgr. said they had to wait until after back to school. Good bet they'll have it up or at least be starting it when you go in.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I totally want to steal your Haunt to live....live to haunt. Can I put it on a shirt?????


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Wish we had Menards here in the south. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Shadowbat said:


> I so hope our Menards gets in Spooky Town. I was just in picking up some supplies a couple days ago and they had no Halloween, just back to school and summer clearance. I have to go back in tomorrow for some pvc, hopefully they have some Halloween merchandise out!


I know what you mean. Our Menards used to do a big Spooky town display. Last 2 years noting but the stuff they didnt sale the year before.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Stopped into Menards here in B/N and they're starting.


Woot! The Springfield store that I frequent had a good portion of their regular spot cleared, but still had BTS and summer clearance in it when I was there last week. I will have to check back...school may have started there already. It starts in our little town next week! I can't wait!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Lol booswife02, and I stole it from somewhere else (it's been so long I don't remember where) so why not? 

Def. keep checking LairMistress - it's coooooming!!

Yeah I fondly remember ours having a full Lemax layout on the eye-level shelf, down the entire aisle, fully set up with all the new pieces set up so you could see them in action. *sigh* I keep hoping they'll rework their contract with Lemax (or whomever supplies it for them) so they can have full inventory once again.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> I totally want to steal your Haunt to live....live to haunt. Can I put it on a shirt?????


Maybe a teespring idea and we all will be able to get one LOL


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

My local Menards. They brought Lemax back


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Our Menards was pretty well stocked! There was a couple empty sections yet but there was a lot out, including a Spooky Town display! I finally grabbed Wanda's Wicked Cupcakes! Can't wait to review it.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Yay I'm glad you got a Cupcake Shadowbat, it's really cute! And man I'm so jealous of you guys getting a display  

Given the display Godcrusher posted & Shadowbat's getting Wanda's Cupcakes, I wonder if Menards has a limited deal with Lemax for only certain items. Or maybe they're like Big Lots in that they only buy specific lots that contain certain buildings for everywhere.

I'm generally not into full-size props, but the ghoul in the hat & cape is really cool. Might wait & see if I can catch him on sale.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so torn! The closest Menards is like 45 minutes from me - should I go now (before school has actually started) or wait a few weeks?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Def. keep checking LairMistress - it's coooooming!!


Did any of your stores up there ever have an actual mini haunt in it? I don't mean really sectioned off or darkened; I mean they took an area adjacent to the Halloween section, and decorated it so you could walk through it as you shopped for your seasonal goodies. It wasn't dark or particularly scary, but it was so cool. I went a few times a year, just to admire it (and wish it was all mine!).

I'm saddened that our stores don't do that anymore.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

LairMistress said:


> Did any of your stores up there ever have an actual mini haunt in it? I don't mean really sectioned off or darkened; I mean they took an area adjacent to the Halloween section, and decorated it so you could walk through it as you shopped for your seasonal goodies. It wasn't dark or particularly scary, but it was so cool. I went a few times a year, just to admire it (and wish it was all mine!).
> 
> I'm saddened that our stores don't do that anymore.



No, nothing like that at mine. Just standard seasonal aisles.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Ours does but black landscape fabric up around the top of the shelves, but doesn't cover the overhead portion of the aisle or anything. Agree that would be so cool if they did that!


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Went to Menards in Columbia MO today and they had lots of stuff out. At least a dozen inflatables, including a 7 ft train and a 20 foot long snake! THey had orange and black plastic flamingos in a box, but none on display. Wonder if anyone has seen them set up and if they are worth the 14.99?


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Greenewitch said:


> Went to Menards in Columbia MO today and they had lots of stuff out. At least a dozen inflatables, including a 7 ft train and a 20 foot long snake! THey had orange and black plastic flamingos in a box, but none on display. Wonder if anyone has seen them set up and if they are worth the 14.99?


I hear a lot of good things about the Mingos. I want a set myself lol. 
They are made by the same company who made the classic pink ones. Well, they are made by Cado who owns Union products 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Shadowbat said:


> No, nothing like that at mine. Just standard seasonal aisles.


You happen to remember what Spooky Town Prices were? Were they inline with eHobby?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

thisdougsforu said:


> You happen to remember what Spooky Town Prices were? Were they inline with eHobby?



Pretty much. The figurines were $1.99 and the houses ranged from $39.99 to I believe $60.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Greenewitch said:


> Went to Menards in Columbia MO today and they had lots of stuff out. At least a dozen inflatables, including a 7 ft train and a 20 foot long snake! THey had orange and black plastic flamingos in a box, but none on display. Wonder if anyone has seen them set up and if they are worth the 14.99?


I have the flamingoes - they're awesome! Got a box of black & orange, then found another with just black so I expanded the flock. Def. worth the money.

What Shadowbat said. They're Lemax prices are maybe a little lower on ehobby for the older items. The new piece (Belfry?) was $72.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

They do carry quite a bit of their Halloween stuff on their website to ship direct to you. 
http://www.menards.com/main/home-decor/halloween/c-12270.htm?searchTermToCategory=Halloween


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

My local Menards in Mankato, MN. has their Halloween stuff out by mid August every year.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Suggest calling the store first & asking for the Hardware dept., they set up the seasonal Halloween section. My local one in MN has all their Halloween setup by mid August every year.


----------

